# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Google Art Project in your museum

## JasonO

See this blog post for a nice comment on having one of your objects photographed in the gigapixel range:http://blog.cmog.org/2014/02/20/glas...gigapixelJason

----------


## Paul Brewin

The detail is stunning! Thanks for posting.

----------


## davidsmith

Nice post - Glass Gigapixel  Thanks for posting.

----------


## christakes

This is a great project by Google

----------


## Abigail Marie

Google art project is an online platform at amazingly high resolution.

----------


## gabb445

Great project! May it be more such projects.

----------


## mullertravolta

Such a great project. I love it  :Smile:

----------


## bjorko

Lovely and really important project. Thank you for sharing this information.

----------


## amaddeus

Great entry, just something I was looking for. Thanks for the help !

----------


## markrodgers

Very interesting project. But you do not know how to participate in it? I would like to join art, as well as just interested in taking part in such a cool project

----------


## lindameans

Very interesting and beautiful project. Who knows how to participate?

----------


## werloo

It looks pretty good. If you have something interesting then please share it with us.

----------

